# who doesn't really like their name



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

My name is not real common, but I sort of don't like it. I know it has way more to do with not liking myself much for most of my life.

And a lot of really stupid people used to say it wrong for years, its not hard to say either......its just they were ignorant fools mostly. And even as a kid I never used to correct people on it, and years later cause of my low self-esteem, etc, I never corrected some members of another group of peers

Dam I still hate myself in a lot of ways, no wonder I did bad in the clubs this weekend


For me I realize its not even my name that triggers stuff, its who says it

If a pretty girl says it, I might like it if she's friendly

If I say it, and like right now, I associate it with all the things I hate about myself and my life


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

My name isn't really common either, but I'm kind of insecure about it. I don't know if names play any role in attraction, but I still fret over it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's fine. Not very common but it is a standard name that everyone has heard of. Luckily it is not a cutesy name either....I couldn't imagine if my name was Tiffany or something.

And that's the way it's supposed to be. You don't want it to be so common that teachers have to call you Jason T. (or fat Jason, short Jason, etc. by other students) because there are already 2 other Jasons in the class. On the other hand you don't want it to be so unusual that people have trouble spelling/pronouncing it. Sometimes I do have to repeat my name because it is very short and rhymes with other names.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I love my name. Evan.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I've always been a little unsure about my name. It's not that common, I think, which is ok, but I'm not sure on the sound of it. And with the way my brain works, the sound matters.

I couldn't imagine a girl saying it. It's kinda like blah.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't really like mine either but i have to get use to it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

John , sounds like a toilet , I don't like it I'd like it to be schmuck that suits me a lot better .


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

My name is one of those girls' names that are boys' names and I always used to wish I had a pretty name like my sisters had. I've thought about changing it, more than once.


----------



## eli w (Jul 30, 2013)

Not particularly fond of 'Elisha'. Would much rather have something short, like 'Ellie'.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

You mean family / surname / lastname?

When a female has a chance to choose a different name. Is that really important? Strictly have to choose a name you like or refuse to marry otherwise?

My family name is a flying creature. Just four letters. That makes it difficult to pronounce, especially on phone with just one syllable. When I hear it from them, they might get it wrong. Any of the 4 letters could be heard or said by mistake - swap any D for a T? F for a S ?? H for a W?

Make any sense to you? This is why any vocal communication is obsolete from when telephones were used - whether windy in traffic...

Say oh or zero?

My name is treated colloquially as "he's a girl, then"

eg. if the full name was John Sexxy or David Sexxy
If it was John Dinosaur or David Donosaur, he would be treated as "old man"

What if a man's name was Rob Bird? He was born a girl or he decided to change that

I have a weird unknown assumption that Indian names are the other way round: firstname is the family name and your lastname is how you get called?? Tell me


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a rare biblical name and I don't think anyone in the world has the same name spelling as me.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't like my name because it just doesn't feel like me. I don't like saying my name; I don't like other people saying my name. I would never change it though.


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I certainly don't hate my name. It is perhaps one of the most generic combinations of names ever assembled, though.


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

Although everyone calls me Cassie my friends used to tease my full name (Cassandra) so I always used to think it sounded stupid when I was younger. 
Right now my name is just my name, I have no feelings about it.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm comfortabel with it and I think that's what counts


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a little girl's name. 

I had a friend in school who had the same name as me and we got compared a lot because of that. I always got the negative attributes.


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't really like it at all. I think my first name sounds a bit stupid and my last name is almost the most common in my country and very boring.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't really like my first name that's why I've always went with my middle name which is Edward. So I've always liked Eddie better.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

It just bothers me, I don't find my name nice at all.


----------



## SelleSnowy (Dec 9, 2013)

I hate my name and feel no connection to it, but I think at this point in my life, I could not get people to call me anything else.

My last name is even worse but at least I'm a girl so I can change it when I get married.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I have an average name and yes I hate it. Especially my last name. I'm so sick of people asking how to pronounce it


----------



## ThePainkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

I hate my name simply for the fact that every time I say my name, people 100% of the time ask me to repeat it, even when I say it perfectly and clearly. So I just started going by Doug. It still happens too. People think I say "Dog" instead of Doug. It's really frustrating. I love my last name though, not gonna share it here, but I think it sounds cool.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I hate my name, so I plan on legally changing it this summer as a birthday present to myself. I've discussed it with my mother because I felt like she should have some say in it as well, and she's totally supportive. I'm thinking of having her choose my middle name after I decide upon a surname (yes, I'm changing the whole damn thing, and I have many reasons for such).


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Eh. My name is Chris. I don't mind it, but it's so very common... a lot of times in high school I'd hear somebody call out in the hallway, "Hey Chris!" I'd look around... but it was never me they were talking to. Eventually I just stopped looking around when people said my name.

Worse yet, my last name is a first name. It's weird because anybody who knows my last name almost ALWAYS calls me my last name instead of my first name (unless they know me well, obviously). You'd think it'd be like 50-50 but it's more like 80% of the time they call me my last name. I've grown to not care.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> Mine has several pronunciations. My parents were pretty ignorant and impractical, because I don't think they thought this through at all. The English version of the foreign pronunciation is an absolutely massacred version which makes me cringe and hate white people for being so incompetent with Latin pronunciation. So I go by the Anglo version now which I don't really like. The only redeeming thing is that I can switch and give any one of the 3 versions of my name at any one time, which makes me feel like I have 3 aliases. I consider my original name with Latin pronunciation to be my real name and I do like it.


Yeah there's 2 ways to pronounce my name...I don't even know which one it was meant to be, and if I always use the same 1 or not???????? Maybe I have though, after saying it just then....weird



Ms Yesterday said:


> Although everyone calls me Cassie my friends used to tease my full name (Cassandra) so I always used to think it sounded stupid when I was younger.
> Right now my name is just my name, I have no feelings about it.


So much is just based on our own lives, I don't like Cassie, but I do like Cassandra


ThePainkiller said:


> I hate my name simply for the fact that every time I say my name, people 100% of the time ask me to repeat it, even when I say it perfectly and clearly. So I just started going by Doug. It still happens too. People think I say "Dog" instead of Doug. It's really frustrating. I love my last name though, not gonna share it here, but I think it sounds cool.


wow, never figured people would mix that up....at least not the way people say them around here


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't really like my name. A lot of other people have told me they like it but I think it's boring and average.


----------



## anonanon (Jan 30, 2014)

I mostly like mine. It's a fairly common name... I just hate when people ask how it's spelled because I guess there's two ways to spell it.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate my first name, but others say its "pretty" *barf* so I always have to say an awkward thanks for that. I love my last name more than anything, but usually no one online will learn of my first name unless I want to get close to them. *barf*


----------



## SpLynx (Oct 12, 2013)

I particularly hate my name... I wish I could change it...  I learnt to associate it with bad things, whenever I hear my real name, I feel like someone is angry with me and I am in trouble.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

There are certain names, given and surname, that have a ring of success to them. Mine is a good name but lacks a certain pizzazz. I recall while growing up thinking that I might want a stage name or pen name at some point if I ever wanted to be successful at life. That and I've created this image in people's heads of whom I am by now and that isn't always flattering. I think a new name might give me a new start on life since this one seems to be going in circles. The only thing is that I have a hard time throwing old things away. Heck I still wear a couple of things from high school.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> I don't like my name because it just doesn't feel like me. I don't like saying my name; I don't like other people saying my name.


Me, too. That's exactly how I feel. I don't like saying it and I don't like other people saying it. It grosses me out. I'm thinking maybe because of past abuse or something (not implying that is true for you.)


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

People say that my name is pretty, but I don't like it all that much. To me, it sounds like the name of some beautiful, exotic Asian woman and I'm just not like that. 

I've always felt that way, but I had it pretty much confirmed for me at a get-together recently. I was chatting with my coworkers and we were talking about our names. They asked if there was anyone famous with my name. I said I didn't know, so they looked it up and, of course, the page they found was for a beauty contest winner.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't like being called by my name. It's not the name itself (I quite like it) - rather, it makes me feel like I've done something wrong and am being told off. I have no idea why!

I've actually given a few people a fake name just to avoid being called by my given one.
I also tend to give people I like talking to nicknames in the hope that they'll do the same; having a nickname makes me feel a lot closer to them as well. :3


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I wish people here would say their name......I don't say mine but I'm way too paranoid, same reason I leave out details of some stuff.......I think people from my past are still laughing at me basically


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Overall I like my name but given that in Hispanic countries we use two surnames I would have preferred my second one to be instead my first one, since I feel that my mother's surname fits me better.

I've been thinking about having it legally changed but I'm not sure if it's worth the inconvenience.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I like my name. I would hate it if my name was Chris, John, Michael or something boring as hell like that. (No offense to all the Chris, Johns and Michaels out there)


----------



## DouglasNA (Jul 12, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I don't like my name because it just doesn't feel like me. I don't like saying my name; I don't like other people saying my name. I would never change it though.


My name was Stuart Douglas (not going to say Last name)

hated Stuart so much I changed my name too

Douglas Stuart (same last name I am not going to say)


----------

